# Working in door to door sales.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats right, someone with SA doing door to door ha! I still do get a little nervous talking to all these ppl but I trudge on cause the money is good with little actual work. :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Good luck with it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Noca,

Wow - Door-to-door sales seems tough. If you know your product well, that's half the anxiety gone right there. From your pictures, you look like an honest guy. I would probably buy a product if you believed in it enough to want to sell it! 

Great job, man :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

It's good experience! Be safe...


----------

